# Amlpificador para altavoces perimetricos 24 ohms



## KraneoDunkel (Sep 7, 2012)

Que tal, hago este tema porque desde hace ando buscando un amplificador para este tipo de impedancias, pero no encuentro, solo hasta 16 ohms.

El modelo del minicomponte es SONY MHC-GNX880, este es su manual:www.docs.sony.com/release/MHCGNX880_ES.pdf.

El caso es que solamente lo utilizan con los dos altavoces frontales, los perimetricos y subgraves estan guardados:cabezon:, que desperdicio, bueno a los abuelos que no les gusta "mucha bulla"hno:, ahora lo que quiero es nada mas utilizar los perimetricos, he checado un monton de diseños de amplificadores, pero solo para altavoces de 4 y 8 ohms, hasta hace poco busque de 16 ohms.

En las especificaciones la potencia dice que es de 350W para el modelo, me imagino el conjunto, dicen las especificaciones de los altavoces parimetricos, pero no su potencia, porque no creo que aguanten los 350W

Esta es la imagen en cuestion, del aparato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me gustaria abrir el aparato para ver el integrado, pero no me dejan , o si tienen como diseñar uno, haciendo calculos y todo, me imagino que uno 20W aguantan y son suficientes para lo que los voy a utilizar, saludos.


----------



## jmgm (Sep 9, 2012)

Nunca he tratado con amplificadores con impedancia de salida mayor a 8 ohm,pero bueno,a ver si te sirve esto:
http://http://es.scribd.com/doc/76160961/sony-hcd-gnx780-gnx880-ver-1-1-sm-ET
en este enlace esta el esquema de tu equipo,usa dos modulos hibridos stk, para lo que tu quieres creo que es el stk412-150(altavoces perifericos),el otro es el stk403-120(subwoofers).
Lo de 350w no es la potencia que da el equipo sino la potencia que consume.
espero haberte ayudado,suerte y saludos!


----------



## KraneoDunkel (Sep 10, 2012)

Sale gracias, nunca habia pensado que podria estar el manual tecnico, jejeje voy a revisar haber como esta


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 10, 2012)

Un comentario al respecto,  siempre se indica la minima impedancia tolerada a la salida de amplificador , por eso es comun que se indique 2, 4 y 8 ohm. Esa es la minima impedancia que soporta el amplificador, lo que significa que valores mayores que sos se puede utulizar cualquiera sin peligro, con valores mayores se obtiene menor potencia por ese motivo los altavoces se fabrican con impedancia en el orden de 2, 4 y 8 ohm.
utilizar un amplificador de 100w a 8ohm con un parlante de 24ohm no pone en riesgo el amplificador, solo sucede que obtendran 30w a 24ohm y no los 100w que se mencionan. Es solo ley de ohm.
No hace mal leer un poco antes de preguntar .

Saludos, martin.


----------



## KraneoDunkel (Sep 10, 2012)

@tinchorojo89, eso ya lo se, pero lo que veo en algunos diseños se dice que maximo a una dicha impedancia funciona bien, como por ejemplo este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-highend-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/, segun funciona bien con los 4 y 8 ohms, y esta la tabla con sus respectivos valores, ahora leyendo los comentarios, me fije que en uno decia que no se podia utilzar con ohms mas altos por los de IRFP250, no funcionaria bien, a lo mejor es porque no se hizo los calculos para los valores de impedancias mas altas


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hola kraneo, mira este link http://sound.westhost.com/project113.htm donde queda mas grafico lo que dije en el otro mensaje, con respecto al tema que mencionas es sobre un amplificador clase D, la tabla con los valores esta indicada a las diferentes tensiones de alimentacion del amplificador, y el calculo de componentes de la tabla es en base a esas tensiones. 
Con respecto a los calculos de ese amplificador en particular hay que hablar con quien lo diseño, y estoy seguro que puede despejar cualquier duda al respecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

En algunas esferas de Hi fi instrumental , entiéndase guitarras eléctricas , bajos y demases , se considera que a alta impedancia la distorsión es menor , el sonido es mas cristalino , más nítido , más exacerbado , mas contundente  , o sea un jolgorio para nuestros tímpanos. (dedicado a Ezavalla ) 

Supongo que a 24 Ohms la potencia es bastante acotada , queda limitada y no hay forma de excederse en el volumen ni llegar al recorte , a menos que satures la entrada . . .


----------



## KraneoDunkel (Sep 11, 2012)

tinchorojo89, el problema es que no puedo mandar mensajes privados todavia, jaja, y preguntarle en el post me da la sensacion que no lo leeria, y hay checo el link, estoy intentando hacer uno con calculos y todo, basandome en unos que estan hechos, el problema es que no me sale en la simulacion la forma de onda de salida, y lo peor es que tampoco en los diseños ya hechos.

DOSMETROS por eso es que ando intentando hacer uno para los 24 ohms, porque no quiero los watts consumidos a 8 ohms se desperdicien, ahh y con eso de saturar la entrada, como dije antes los diseños que segun estan hechos y "funcionan" la simulacion en multisim, me sale muy pequeña la forma de onda de salida, y si saturo la entrada pues ya se ve una onda mas grande pero propiamente con saturacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

Armate un buen amplificador de 100 Watts , que a 24 Ohms te dará 35 Watts 

Date una vuelta por aqui : #*19*

Saludos !


----------



## KraneoDunkel (Sep 12, 2012)

DOSMETROS, pues al parecer el lo que voy a terminar haciendo, iba armar uno de 150w, para ver lo del multisim, pero como veo ya me la hiciste facil pasandome el tuyo, y veo que esta bien, tu esquema es el mismo que el de quercus10, para la placa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2012)

Lee todo el post  , mi esquema es el de Quercus , la diferencia es que el original funciona con Darlington y yo lo pasé a Sziklai , y no hace ni plop al encenderlo 

Saludos !


----------



## KraneoDunkel (Sep 12, 2012)

Bien bien, es que con como leia que le andaban moficando, voy hacerlo pero me va a llevar un buen de tiempo, porque ando con cosas de la universidad, pongo los resultdos en el post, gracias DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2012)

La original tiene salida Darlington , los Darlington tienen el problema de calentar el excitador al cuete y podrian embalar termicamente mas facil , por otro lado tenés que arreglar un Bias de 4 junturas (2,5 Vdc) , los Darlington "caseros" armados con dos transistores , tiene la ventaja de no calentar los excitadores , mejora lo del embalamiento.

El par Sziklai , es , a mi entender , la mejor combinación , tenés tambien los excitadores separados y solo un Bias de dos junturas (1,3 Vdc).

Quercus diseñó las plaquetas y los probó.


----------

